
Jeff Bezos, Jack Ma and the Quest to Kill eBay - rauhl
https://medium.com/s/story/jeff-bezos-jack-ma-and-the-quest-to-kill-ebay-bb4992dc5020
======
rauhl
Previously posted, but got very few comments. I really think that it’s worth
reading (as is most of Steve Yegge’s work).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18529896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18529896)
\- 0

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19048740)
\- 0

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834801)
\- 1

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18660775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18660775)
\- 1

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18664513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18664513)
\- 1

